# Avo "XO" Intermezzo Cigar Review - Like a Cuban Cohiba!



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Avo "XO" Intermezzo Cigar Review - Like a Cuban Cohiba!*

is it just me ... or is there no post on here?!?!?


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Avo "XO" Intermezzo Cigar Review - Like a Cuban Cohiba!*

Nope, it's not just you I don't see any post either??


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Avo "XO" Intermezzo Cigar Review - Like a Cuban Cohiba!*

Me either, nor the other XO thread... perhaps i'll have to write one later this week


----------

